

CoffeeScript Compiler for Windows - shawndumas
https://github.com/alisey/CoffeeScript-Compiler-for-Windows

======
dugmartin
You can also grab the latest node.js Window's binaries (it bundles Cygwin
runtime binaries too) and then always run the latest CoffeeScript.

Binaries are available here:

<http://node-js.prcn.co.cc/>

------
benatkin
There's this question on Stack Overflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3175561/coffeescript-
on-w...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3175561/coffeescript-on-windows)

The link seems to be the favorite. I think the ruby option could be made to
work better using current tools. Something like install JRuby, therubyrhino,
and the coffee-script gem, put the compile command in the Rakefile, and run
`jruby -S rake`.

Edit: there's a Maven plugin, too: <https://github.com/jakewins/brew>

------
vindvaki
Funny coincidence: Just an hour ago, I installed both Node.js and CoffeeScript
on Windows using mingw:

[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Building-node.js-on-
ming...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Building-node.js-on-mingw)

To use CoffeeScript with the mingw-built Node.js, just add "path-to-coffe-
script/bin" to your mingw-bash $PATH (or the global path, but node.exe only
works in mingw) and change

#!/bin/env node

to

#!your-nodejs-folder/node.exe

in "bin/coffee"

edit: Or just add the directory with "node.exe" to your path.

------
MatthewPhillips
I can confirm it works. Very nice, trying to install node.js on cygwin is an
exercise in frustration.

~~~
dpritchett
The cygwin Node install isn't so bad if you have a comprehensive list of
prerequisite packages [1]. I also downloaded a script called `apt-cyg` that
lets me download and install new cygwin packages from the command line rather
than digging out setup.exe [2].

[1] [https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Building-node.js-on-
Cygw...](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Building-node.js-on-
Cygwin-\(Windows\))

[2] <http://code.google.com/p/apt-cyg/>

------
statictype
Haven't tried it yet but if it works, then that's great. Most of my work-
related development is done on a Windows laptop and that has been a major
hurdle in trying to adopt CoffeeScript. No more excuses now.

------
danenania
I made a python coffeescript converter/recursive directory watcher that also
works on windows if anyone's interested.

<https://github.com/danenania/CoffeePy>

